

Microsoft Emphasizes HTML5 Over Silverlight - dean
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20053285-75.html

======
TomOfTTB
Everyone I've spoken to who went to Mix11 came out of it feeling better about
Silverlight not worse. What I've heard is the message at Mix11 was that
Silverlight was being presented as Microsoft's preferred native environment
going forward while HTML5 was the preferred web development model.

(Note there were no sessions devoted entirely to Microsoft's current desktop
solution WPF)

To that point they reiterated their support for the Mac meaning Silverlight is
an environment that can be used for out of browser apps that run on both Mac
and PC (much like Adobe AIR).

------
kenjackson
That article was written after the first day of Mix. Silverlight 5 features
weren't to be announced until the Day 2 keynote, which was almost all about
Silverlight (on the phone and the web).

Microsoft's position on HTML5 and Silverlight seem extremely clear to me. If
you're doing cross-platform their focus is now HTML5. You won't see much of an
investment on Silverlight for the Mac, for example. But if you're developing
exclusively for Windows, then Silverlight is your best bet.

Regarding WPF at Mix -- Mix is a web conference and WPF is NOT a web
technology. Expect WPF sessions at PDC (a couple to a few at most), although I
do think that WPF and Silverlight are merging (with Silverlight basically just
catching up to WPF, with WPF being left to handle niche Win32 interop
scenarios).

~~~
endtime
>ou won't see much of an investment on Silverlight for the Mac, for example.

Can you resolve this with the following excerpt of Tom's comment?

"To that point they reiterated their support for the Mac meaning Silverlight
is an environment that can be used for out of browser apps that run on both
Mac and PC (much like Adobe AIR)."

~~~
kenjackson
I'd be surprised if they did. Doesn't seem like it fits their Silverlight
strategy. With that said, I wasn't at Mix and Tom was.

------
Encosia
I think the fact that they demoed IE10 running well on a 1.0ghz ARM, coupled
with last year's emphasis on Windows 8 running on an ARM device, speaks
volumes about the future.

Windows has had HTML/CSS/JavaScript "native" apps since Vista. If IE10 + Win8
results in "native HTML5" being performant even on mobile devices, it seems
likely that HTML5 is soon to be the new Silverlight in terms of simple out-of-
browser apps.

~~~
ryanpetrich
They've had HTML/CSS/JavaScript "native" apps since IE5:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML_Application> (not that it was ever a good
idea to use this feature)

